# EOS M Owners Post Your Pictures



## RobertCBergman (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm waiting on my order from B&H.

Anyone get one early? Looking forward to an every-day carry camera.
__________________
7D | EOS M | Sigma 30mm f/1.4 | Canon 70-200mm f/4L IS USM | Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC OS HSM | Canon EF-M 22mm f/2 STM | flickr


----------



## RussRoc (Jun 26, 2014)

I have had the M since it 1st came out. I carry mostly backpacking. I finally got around to ordering the 11-22 lens (had to order from Canada, funny, interesting thing was it came with a Canada/USA warranty). 

The attached is at the 11mm end with a polarizer. No post processing was done, other than converting from RAW to JPG.

I am happy with the M, but would not suggest it for action shots.


----------



## fsgray (Jun 26, 2014)

RussRoc said:


> I am happy with the M, but would not suggest it for action shots.


----------



## twagn (Jun 26, 2014)

EF-M 18-55















18mm, f/6.3, 1/10sec handheld.


----------



## daemorhedron (Jun 27, 2014)

EOS M with EF-M 22mm.


----------



## yankl (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is my post with the M + Adapter + EF400mm f/5.6 L


----------



## jollylaus (Jun 29, 2014)

Pic1: EF-M 11-22mm, shot with 11mm f/10
Pic2: EF-M 18-55mm, shot with 55mm f/14
Pic3: EF-M 11-22mm, shot with 11mm f/14; flash


----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2014)

This fully functional Rolls Royce Trent was installed in our new building as a display. Shot with the "M" with 18-55 lens.
-r


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 29, 2014)

I have great joy with my EOS M - I use it as replacement for my S95 (much much better texture rendering especially with higher ISO), as a "intelligent lens backcap" for wide to standard focal lengths and as a small camera for experimental photography. Another great thing is the contrasty and contra light proof (o.k. "resistant" would be a better term) standard zoom (1st picture).

My 55mm B&W ND 1000 filter came in use with the standard zoom - and the EOS M is a nice option for experiments with long exposure during daylight (2nd and 3rd picture with 30 sec exposure time). The EF-M 11-22 is just a little bit more expensive than a B&W ND 1000 filter with 77mm or 82mm filter thread - so this is a valuable option if I will do long exposures with an ultrawide ....


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 29, 2014)

Some great shots here...


----------



## twagn (Jul 5, 2014)

A few more with the EF M 18-55


----------



## tiger82 (Jul 6, 2014)

Just had an MP-E 65mm Macro 1x-5x lens for a week through CPS so I added it and my adapter to my EOS-M. Handheld and just for fun.....I should have figured out a way to turn off the darn AF since it kept using the AF assist for an MF lens. The shutter delay was painful so I shot the rest of the time with my 5D2


----------



## minim2 (Jul 6, 2014)

All with EOSM and 85 1.8.

personally I think EOS-M is perfect example why you should not blindly follow others opinion about camera and lenses. 

This is my perfect second body now.


----------



## minim2 (Jul 6, 2014)

and some more. all from iceland.


----------



## noncho (Jul 6, 2014)

I like it also because I can use it on concerts 
Last one - Iron Maiden:


----------



## yankl (Jul 8, 2014)

noncho said:


> I like it also because I can use it on concerts
> Last one - Iron Maiden:



Great shoots.
What lens and camera parameters did you use here?


----------



## surapon (Jul 13, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yes, My wife not a photographer, I force her to be one , 3 weeks ago when we have 9 days Vacation in Utah, National Parks.
Yes, I set my dear EOS-M with 18-55 mm EF-M( with Cir. PL. Filter) , And Set Camera AV. Mode at F= 8.0, ISO = AUTO, , Set Picture style DEF. 3 ( My Custom number= If you want to know, Please ask me= I set for 3 of my Canon DSLR the same).
Yes, She/ My wife , just point a shoot.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes, I set my dear EOS-M with 18-55 mm EF-M( with Cir. PL. Filter) , And Set Camera AV. Mode at F= 8.0, ISO = AUTO, , Set Picture style DEF. 3 ( My Custom number= If you want to know, Please ask me= I set for 3 of my Canon DSLR the same).
Yes, She/ My wife , just point a shoot.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## twagn (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice shots surapon! Looks like your settings are pretty close to mine. I shoot raw +jpeg with picture styles set at "standard".... sharpness 6 and saturation +3. It gives a very nice jpeg rendering and most times is the image I go with. I like raw as well. It allows me to push the file (in lightroom)...maybe too much sometimes..lol. Haven't used a circular polarizer as of yet. Probably missing out....


----------



## surapon (Jul 15, 2014)

twagn said:


> Nice shots surapon! Looks like your settings are pretty close to mine. I shoot raw +jpeg with picture styles set at "standard".... sharpness 6 and saturation +3. It gives a very nice jpeg rendering and most times is the image I go with. I like raw as well. It allows me to push the file (in lightroom)...maybe too much sometimes..lol. Haven't used a circular polarizer as of yet. Probably missing out....



Thankssss, Dear friend Mr. twagn.
Yes, Please go to get The Cir. PL Filter and you will love EOS-M more and more-0-Because of the beautiful sky as the two photos below.
Have a good night.
Surapon


----------



## twagn (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks surapon.. I think a polarizer is in my future.


----------



## Taemobig (Jul 15, 2014)

I love my EOS M so much, I even use it for jobs even though I have a 5d MkIII. That's how much faith I have on the image quality of my EOS M. Here's the first big job I used the EOS M, these are mostly unretouched photos, just used the B&W treatment in lightroom and cropped.

We were doing a music video promo for a model agency, and our DSLRs were being used as the main cameras so I used my EOS M to do behind-the-scenes stills and video.


----------



## Taemobig (Jul 15, 2014)

Here's some more random photos I took with my EOS M.


----------



## barracuda (Jul 15, 2014)

My son and his girlfriend taken with the EF-M 22/2.


----------



## sweebee (Jul 16, 2014)

My EOS M with the samyang 8mm F2.8 fisheye


----------



## twagn (Jul 16, 2014)

Taemobig said:


> I love my EOS M so much, I even use it for jobs even though I have a 5d MkIII. That's how much faith I have on the image quality of my EOS M. Here's the first big job I used the EOS M, these are mostly unretouched photos, just used the B&W treatment in lightroom and cropped.
> 
> We were doing a music video promo for a model agency, and our DSLRs were being used as the main cameras so I used my EOS M to do behind-the-scenes stills and video.



Great image Quality


----------



## Ew (Jul 16, 2014)

twagn said:


> Taemobig said:
> 
> 
> > I love my EOS M so much, I even use it for jobs even though I have a 5d MkIII. That's how much faith I have on the image quality of my EOS M. Here's the first big job I used the EOS M, these are mostly unretouched photos, just used the B&W treatment in lightroom and cropped.
> ...



Production lighting helps a great deal! For all my attempts, I've found the M a challenge in many situations... posting some attempts...


----------



## Ew (Jul 16, 2014)

Pitch dark middle of the night (as much as a city can be)...
EOS-M w/ Samyang 14/2.8 @ f/16, 30s, iso400


----------



## twagn (Jul 16, 2014)

jpeg SOOC, picture styles, standard, 6 sharping, +3 saturation..EF-M 18-55


----------



## Ew (Jul 16, 2014)

At brightish sundown... (shot through windshield... was impossible to stop for more than a few seconds)
EOS-M w/ Nikkor 43-86/3.5 @ approx 60mm, f/8, 1/100s, iso320 (cropped)


----------



## Leandro_Cheng (Jul 17, 2014)

Some night snapshot with my EOS M and 22mm f:2 STM

*ISO 6400*






























*ISO 12800:*


----------



## daemorhedron (Jul 18, 2014)

EF-m 22 @ f/11 1/160s YN-568 II.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's one I took last night.




Lovely Sunset by HaroldC3, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2014)

Leandro_Cheng said:


> Some night snapshot with my EOS M and 22mm f:2 STM



Very nice series... and Welcome to CR


----------



## davelawrence8 (Jul 21, 2014)

Had a lot of fun with my EOS M and 22mm out on Flowerpot Island, off Tobermory, Ontario, on a hike a few weeks ago. Love how the M handles these kinds of mottled light situations:
















I obviously love the heck out of this little camera: https://www.flickr.com/photos/davelawrence8/tags/canoneosm


----------



## dcm (Sep 1, 2014)

A few close ups taken with the EF-M 55-200 plus crop, curves, and NR. The 1 meter MFD keeps surprising me, I try to get close but am unable to focus and have to back away a bit. It's such a small package you forget you have a 320mm equivalent in the palm of your hand.


----------



## bf (Sep 8, 2014)

This weekend:


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 14, 2014)

I ran the M through the Tamzooka, 50 Art, and 22mm

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Very happy with the images  This can be a serious art tool in addition to being a good walk around


----------



## noncho (Oct 6, 2014)

M with 22 2.0 (nude model shot 18+)
http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=17865787


----------



## fsgray (Oct 6, 2014)

Bike ride in the fall colors.


----------



## dcm (Oct 14, 2014)

Really beginning to enjoy my M on the trail with the 11-22 and CPL. A few shots from a recent hike in Rocky Mountain National Park to Andrews Tarn and Andrews Glacier at 11,400 feet to complete my ALS Ice Bucket Challenge - might as well get the ice water at the source. I really appreciate the size and weight of the M on hikes like this - 4 miles one way with 2200 feet of elevation gain. I'll settle for the M with the 11-22 and 55-200 over the 6D with 17-40 and 70-200+1.4x any day for this type of hike. 

I've included 11mm and 22mm photos in most cases. DxO OP9 with NR, vignetting, and lens softness turned on.

The Loch - about halfway there. Andrews Glacier is visible on a ridge near the center of the photo.



11mm by dvmtthws, on Flickr

At treeline - pretty much a rock scramble ahead up and over the ridge. The tarn and glacier are above the ridge and not visible.



11mm by dvmtthws, on Flickr



22mm by dvmtthws, on Flickr

Half way up - the tarn and glacier are still above the ridge and can't be seen.



11mm by dvmtthws, on Flickr



22mm by dvmtthws, on Flickr

The tarn and glacier. You can spot a person descending the glacier about mid way down towards the left.



11mm by dvmtthws, on Flickr



22mm by dvmtthws, on Flickr

The view back down. The Loch is visible just left of center in these photos



11mm by dvmtthws, on Flickr



22mm by dvmtthws, on Flickr


----------



## Gosfraba (Oct 14, 2014)

Taken on a trip to Barcelona.
EF-M 18-55 & 22F2.


----------



## DogpackChris (Oct 14, 2014)

A walk in the woods yesterday with Petey. Shot with the 22mm f2.0 @f9 and ISO800 1/40


----------



## bf (Oct 15, 2014)

Served me as intended during our Amsterdam trip. Fast exposures as an example of on bike shooting (Mike's Bikes tour) and the 2nd on a boat (cruise). At 11mm it is very good for selfies.


----------



## Tyroop (Oct 15, 2014)

Some great photos in this thread, although Surapon's saturation settings look a little 'Ken Rockwell'. I am looking forward to acquiring the EF-M 11-22 in a few days' time, a lens that I have coveted for a long time but which isn't for sale where I live and to get it will require driving across an international border. I can't really work out Canon's marketing strategy. I love my EOS-M and it feels like such a pain now to even pick up a heavy, bulky SLR and a big, heavy EF lens. Here's a photo from Surapon's motherland.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 15, 2014)

absolutely fabulous series, just love it. congrats! 8)



Leandro_Cheng said:


> Some night snapshot with my EOS M and 22mm f:2 STM
> 
> *ISO 6400*


----------



## jollylaus (Oct 27, 2014)

Picture taken with EF-M 11-22mm at 11mm/f=10. Ther person is the tourist guide just explaining his group the beauty of this place.....


----------



## lannes (Oct 27, 2014)

Good in low light


----------



## bf (Oct 30, 2014)

11mm-f/16


----------



## Quirkz (Oct 31, 2014)

Adore my eos M. All photos use the lovely little 22mm prime. Photos processed via lightroom, but very little done apart from sometimes altering exposure and white balance slightly. Lightroom does some light color noise reduction to raw images by default.

Here's a few images under various lighting conditions, from ISO 100 to 4000

The images, in order:

ISO 100 during very late afternoon in winter on a clear day.

ISO 400, 1/40th sec, high contrast night time city street.

ISO 800 - Moderately bright doors, dim inside. Noise is not visible in bright foreground, visible (but not distracting) in the background.

ISO 4000 - Inside a dimly lit restaurant, gives you an idea of excellent low light performance and reasonably attractive noise.


The EOS M suffered initially because it didn't know who it was for - The lack of flash and way too high initial price tag meant that it wasn't consumer friendly, but a lot of pro's didn't like the fact you had to use on screen menus to set a lot of the options.
Personally, I love it despite the shortcomings. I think it can take amazing pictures for a camera its size. I stopped using my fujifim X100 in favour of the EOS M - The X100 had better handling and manual controls, but the M was just small enough to fit in my jacket pocket.


----------



## bf (Oct 31, 2014)

With Ef-m 22:


----------



## Cory (Nov 17, 2014)

Princeton University Chapel:


----------



## lion rock (Nov 17, 2014)

The M is very convenient, especially for travelling, but a bit difficult to focus and the view screen difficult to see in sunlight. 

Saw a film crew shooting a movie and shot one of the camera they were using. And one of their photographer shooting, presumably for their archieval.

-r


----------



## fish_shooter (Nov 17, 2014)

<iframe frameborder="0" scrolling="no" width="640" height="360" src="http://api.smugmug.com/services/embed/3701238718_LxzBsBv?width=640&height=360&albumId=44131871&albumKey=j2NBp2"></iframe>

I have used my EOS-M to shoot video as well as stills.


----------



## bf (Dec 23, 2014)

With EFM 11-22 and ND filter.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is one of 'moi' that my wife made with the eos m and standard zoom on top of the Sani Pass in the Drakensberg mountain range of South Africa...this is my standard 'trying to look like a serious photographer' pose....

and another one of my wife made with same camera ...occasion was our 31st wedding anniversary...this time we went right to the top!


----------



## andarx (Jan 15, 2015)

Untitled by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 15, 2015)

Interesting picture! Aboard a cargo plane or en-route to Guantanamo? 



andarx said:


> Untitled by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## Lesmen27 (Jan 15, 2015)

i love my two EOS M's

in Rome, Italy



pan_140626_003 by 123_456, on Flickr

in Les Menuires, France



150113_006 by 123_456, on Flickr

in Hoi An, Vietnam



131024_025 by 123_456, on Flickr

above the Alps,



140627_005 by 123_456, on Flickr

Oude Ambachten & Speelgoed Museum, Ter Schuur, Netherlands



140729_004 by 123_456, on Flickr


----------



## andarx (Jan 15, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Interesting picture! Aboard a cargo plane or en-route to Guantanamo?



I was playing with a PS plugin when I stumbled on this idea: barred windows on a plane. Absurd? Nowadays everything's possible


----------



## geoffmalter (Feb 2, 2015)

Foggy Venice Morning & Greetings from Venice 18-55


----------



## noncho (Feb 3, 2015)

Night sky with M, why not 






It's taken with [email protected], F4, 30sec, 3200 ISO


And the next morning before sunrise(HDR, because the foreground was too dark):





The blog with more pictures from that trip in the mountain - http://www.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=bg&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnonchoiliev.com%2Fblog%2F2357&sandbox=1

P.S. Just pointed to the exact link, translate sometimes don't get it


----------



## bf (Feb 5, 2015)

Very nice noncho.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 5, 2015)

bf said:


> Very nice noncho.



+1

Liked the blog with more pictures of that mountain trip as well.


----------



## noncho (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks, it was a great weekend walking trip and mirrorless system is very nice for such places. I still need something like 135 2.8


----------



## bf (Jul 9, 2015)

EOSM+EF-50MM F1.8 STM


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 9, 2015)

noncho said:


> Night sky with M, why not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice with the M! I have tried some night pictures with my M, but I find it hard to find focus, and I haven´t figured out how to focus manually. Any advise would be appreciated!


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 9, 2015)

I took this last winter with my EOS M and the 22 f/2, 15 sek exposure. I didn´t have a tripod at the moment, and the camera moved a little bit, but the blur isn´t too distracting at screen size.


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 9, 2015)

Last summer, I took this one with the M and the 18-55 at 55mm, f/10 and 1/250 sek exposure.


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2015)

Larsskv said:


> I took this last winter with my EOS M and the 22 f/2, 15 sek exposure. I didn´t have a tripod at the moment, and the camera moved a little bit, but the blur isn´t too distracting at screen size.



Cool shot. Well done Larsskv.


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you, Click!


----------



## mangobutter (Jul 9, 2015)

I love love love mine! See my Facebook page in my sig for more photos. 

http://www.facebook.com/digitalpatriot

Here's some:

A flower on the street side in San Francisco. Normally I wouldn't lug a DSLR but since this camera is so pocketable, I was able to capture a shot I wouldn't normally have gotten!





Who says crop sensors can't do bokeh?





Samyang 8mm Fisheye:





Here's the Fisheye I used... not well known and nobody really talks about it. : http://amzn.to/1J6YRKy


----------



## Rocky (Jul 10, 2015)

11mm, 1/30 sec. f5.0, ISO 800


----------



## bf (Jul 10, 2015)

Larsskv said:


> I have tried some night pictures with my M, but I find it hard to find focus, and I haven´t figured out how to focus manually. Any advise would be appreciated!



Do you have MF enabled? (Menu=>..=>Focus Mode : MF or AF+MF)


----------



## melbournite (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm having lots of fun with this camera, I think it's going edge out the RX100II for my carry around. Certainly takes better images but it's significantly bigger too. Not to bad with the 22mm! 

22mm, ISO:5000, f2.5, 1/25


----------



## twagn (Aug 7, 2015)

EF-M 18-55mm




EF-S 55-250mm STM


----------



## twagn (Aug 7, 2015)

EF-M 22mm




EF-M 22mm




EF-M 18-55mm


----------



## twagn (Aug 7, 2015)

EF-M 18-55mm




EF-M 18-55mm




EF-M 18-55mm


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2015)

Very nice series. Well done twagn.


----------



## noncho (Aug 7, 2015)

Lavender field sunset with 11-22:


----------



## bereninga (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow, great one!


----------



## twagn (Aug 8, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series. Well done twagn.



Thanks Click. Everytime I consider trading in the M and the few lenses I have for a DLSR...I ask why?


----------



## bf (Aug 17, 2015)

Morning Fog with EOS M+ Ef-50mm f1.8 STM


----------



## twagn (Aug 17, 2015)

bf said:


> Morning Fog with EOS M+ Ef-50mm f1.8 STM



Nice bf!

I love shooting on foggy mornings!


----------



## bf (Aug 18, 2015)

twagn said:


> bf said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Fog with EOS M+ Ef-50mm f1.8 STM
> ...



Thanks twagn! 
Your landscape photos are sharp and colorful.


----------



## twagn (Sep 16, 2015)

EF M 18-55


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2015)

Beautiful sky. Lovely colours. Well done twagn.


----------



## twagn (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you Click, this is/was a storm rolling in from the west moving east across Kansas City Mo. The sunrise provided surreal back light. Several lighting strikes occurred but wasn't able to capture.


----------



## Al Chemist (Sep 16, 2015)

I really love this little camera when i'm on long hikes with my wife. I can carry it in a fanny pack or pocket for miles on end and it takes really nice pictures with the crop sensor. This was taken on an early morning hike on our Greenbelt. Smoky sky from all the fires in the West so the rising sun was red. Tried for a shot straight down the old railroad bridge but the pesky sun was off to the side.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 16, 2015)

Corn Maze by Ryan Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## noncho (Sep 22, 2015)

M + 22/2


----------



## HaroldC3 (Sep 27, 2015)

Balloons by Harold Carlson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2015)

Cool shot, HaroldC3.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Sep 28, 2015)

Click said:


> Cool shot, HaroldC3.



Thanks, it was a new spot I hadn't tried before. I usually shot this event every year.


----------



## noncho (Oct 29, 2015)

Some autumn pictures with M + 11-22:





















More in my blog - http://www.nonchoiliev.com/blog/3235


----------

